
iOS App Reverse Engineering - snakeninny
https://github.com/iosre/iOSAppReverseEngineering
======
j_s
Also, don't miss this walk-through from last week:

Reverse-Engineering iOS Apps: Hacking on Lyft

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10183352](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10183352)

~~~
conradev
My talk was also very introductory. Snakeninny's book covers a lot of things I
didn't get to, including an introduction to ARM assembly, and how to reverse
engineer components of iOS itself.

------
ihuman
Why are they storing a binary file in a git repo? Every version of the file is
stored, which makes it hard for anyone to quickly clone the repo. The repo is
261.9 MB large, even though the pdf is 16.4 MB. The file should be located in
the "Releases" section.

~~~
mdaniel
Man that stuff really drives me crazy. Putting releases is one faux pas, and
the inclusion of every library required to build the thing is the other one
that burns me up.

I have been known to take a copy of reposurgeon to strip out the binaries and
demonstrate to the repo owner how much smaller the repo would be if one were
to make use of an actual release or build process. I would be glad to fix
every one of them I come across, if I thought I had any prayer of having the
repo owner accept the new slimmer version.

~~~
snakeninny
I've stripped the repo and now it's only 16M large

------
kidgorgeous
Thank you for this. Sharing your knowledge for anyone to enjoy and innovate
upon is a great thing you're doing.

------
mandeepj
I am getting this error - 'Failed to load document'. Anybody else having same
problem?

~~~
unfunco
Press the raw button and it should download.

